
Why we stopped using Helm tests for our integration testing in Kubernetes? - kymaproject
https://kyma-project.io/blog/2020/1/16/integration-testing-in-k8s/
======
verdverm
Very cool, literally having a discussion about helm test right now.

Thanks for posting!

Do you have any tests that require docker to be available within a test
container?

------
valentinvieriu
Is this about Helm2 or Helm3?

~~~
kymaproject
We are using still using Helm 2, we planned on migrating to Helm 3 sometime in
the future.

